# Steel cyclocross bike ?!?



## realbiker (Apr 1, 2004)

Why does Salsa not offer a steel cyclocross bike or frame like the crosscheck? I really love Salsa bikes and have two of them - and I've ridden a lot of different models but this is the "missing link" ...


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

what are you looking for that the Vaya, Fargo, or El Mariachi don't fit?


----------



## ssalmons (Apr 15, 2008)

Since when was the Karate Monkey frame a CX frame?


----------



## realbiker (Apr 1, 2004)

@ zombinate

a bike without discs ...


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

zombinate said:


> what are you looking for that the Vaya, Fargo, or El Mariachi don't fit?


A cross bike maybe?


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

My 2011 Chili Con Crosso rides better than my steel bikes.


----------



## Macbeth (Jan 13, 2011)

Disc brakes rule..... You could go Casseroll though???


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

Disc Suck 
Why have a good rim and not use it?
Why put a steel plate (disc) onto your hub when there is a good disc on jointed to the Hub (rim) it all mad a new selling point 
Disc are good on Down hill bikes and on Motorcycles, Cars etc. :nono:
A good light Steel Cyclo X bike would be a good idea.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

Salsa and Surly are part of the same parent company. QBP does offer something very much like the Crosscheck. It's called....the Crosscheck.


----------



## fourflys (May 19, 2010)

agree with the casseroll advice... leave off the front rack and throw some cross tires on it and you have a cross bike that is more than capable for anyone under a Cat 2 probably... the main difference would be the Cass has a bit longer wheelbase and a bit slower handling... not a big deal for me as a Cat 4...


----------



## realbiker (Apr 1, 2004)

do you really think the cass is "crossable"?


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

realbiker said:


> do you really think the cass is "crossable"?


Apparently they do.


----------



## Macbeth (Jan 13, 2011)

NZPeterG said:


> Disc Suck
> Why have a good rim and wear a hole through it with brake pads? That's just stupid :nono:


 Fixed.

I had a Casseroll. Very capable off road. Unless you want to stop.  I bought a Vaya....


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

realbiker said:


> do you really think the cass is "crossable"?


Back in the day, (70's and 80's), people used crappy steel road bikes with center pull calipers for cyclo-cross all the time.

Just sayin' The Casseroll, with its canti brakes, is certainly capable of doing a cross race. Take a look at this CX-eroll.  It is set up for gravel, but with a simple tire swap, it would make a great CX rig.


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

Back in the day they had super bush porn too. 

I'll have disc's on my CX regardless. Hell I'd like em on my road bike too. In time...


----------



## fourflys (May 19, 2010)

realbiker said:


> do you really think the cass is "crossable"?


Is the Cass a pure race bike like the Chile? no, of course not... is the Cass crossable for anyone under a Cat2 or 3, for sure... like Lance says, it's not about the bike.... as long as you can put the right tires on a bike and have some mud clearance (and with the smaller cross tires,shouldn't be an issue), you should be just just fine...


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Love my Casseroll set up CX style. Plenty stiff and efficient, stable through the rough, and good enough tire clearance for normal mud. 

Downside is under the TT cable routing for shouldering. The rear stop is in almost the worst position possible for that.

Set up for longer rides right now, but you get the idea. As to stopping, Avid Ultimates have made me a believer in canti brakes again. Huge stopping power and great modulation.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

La Cruz FTW! Bring it back!


----------



## RFC (Apr 22, 2008)

Beautiful bike.


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

*Mine is steel*

15 YEARS OLD and it still shreds.


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

My Nashbar Steel CX bike has been a blast!


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

ender. said:


> My Nashbar Steel CX bike has been a blast!


Is that the new steel bike? It looks great.


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

CS2 said:


> Is that the new steel bike? It looks great.


It tis and thanks! I have around 100 miles so far on it and I plan to do a formal review pretty soon


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

If you have $, you could get a Soulcraft Groundskeeper. Then it would be built by a former Salsa frame builder in a shop on Ross Shafer's farm. Might be as close as you can get.


----------



## fourflys (May 19, 2010)

gddyap said:


> If you have $, you could get a Soulcraft Groundskeeper. Then it would be built by a former Salsa frame builder in a shop on Ross Shafer's farm. Might be as close as you can get.


+1 on the Soulcraft... Sean is a super nice guy, supports grassroots events/teams and have apprenticed with Ross as mentioned and Bruce Gordan as well...


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

New for 2012 from Raleigh! I want one!


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Looks similar to my La Cruz the way I had it set up a few years ago.










As of right now it looks like this:









It lost some weight, but I really liked the look of the stock orange fork. What would be perfect is a straight carbon fork (Enve? Whiskey Parts? ) painted to match the frame.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Im trying to find a used one of these with the sliding dropouts!


----------



## Overkill (Mar 28, 2004)

Steelwool Truffle Pig


----------



## buckhorn (Aug 12, 2007)

88 rex said:


> Looks similar to my La Cruz the way I had it set up a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post a close up pic of the top of the fork crown/ bottom of the headtube area? I was thinking about doing the same thing with my La Cruz, but thought the small tubing, with beefy fork crown would look goofy.

Thanks.


----------



## toddre (Mar 1, 2004)

Overkill said:


> Steelwool Truffle Pig


I like that ALOT


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

buckhorn said:


> Can you post a close up pic of the top of the fork crown/ bottom of the headtube area? I was thinking about doing the same thing with my La Cruz, but thought the small tubing, with beefy fork crown would look goofy.
> 
> Thanks.


Couple thoughts. With the stock Cane Creek headset, the crown of the fork wasn't that much wider. It only stuck out a little bit. I did however switch headsets to a Crank Brothers headset which is considerably smaller and it kind of looks goofy in comparison to the larger fork crown. I would say it's a function over form for me. I'm very torn because I really like the looks of the stock fork, but I really like the weight reduction and clearance with the carbon fork. The ride quality seems to be the same, but I'm not a super sensitive guy in regards to bike changes. I'll probably end up running both forks throughout the year.......carbon for racing season, and steel for everything else. Ideally I think something with a straight leg like an Enve with an appropriate diameter crown would be the golden ticket. I really like the looks of something similar to that awesome looking Steelwool in this thread.


----------



## buckhorn (Aug 12, 2007)

88 rex said:


> Couple thoughts. With the stock Cane Creek headset, the crown of the fork wasn't that much wider. It only stuck out a little bit. I did however switch headsets to a Crank Brothers headset which is considerably smaller and it kind of looks goofy in comparison to the larger fork crown. I would say it's a function over form for me. I'm very torn because I really like the looks of the stock fork, but I really like the weight reduction and clearance with the carbon fork. The ride quality seems to be the same, but I'm not a super sensitive guy in regards to bike changes. I'll probably end up running both forks throughout the year.......carbon for racing season, and steel for everything else. Ideally I think something with a straight leg like an Enve with an appropriate diameter crown would be the golden ticket. I really like the looks of something similar to that awesome looking Steelwool in this thread.


Thanks!

Also waiting to see what Enve comes out with in the near future.


----------



## JohnnyH (Mar 21, 2004)

nelzbycks said:


> New for 2012 from Raleigh! I want one!


What's that raleigh model? Can't find it on their site. Nice!


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

that is the Furley, geared version is the Roper


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Trek 720 multitrack frame set. When the bike was new/stock, it cost less than my cassette


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I like what you did with that Trek!

You must be super tall! Like 36er territory lol


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

zombinate said:


> that is the Furley, geared version is the Roper


Names stolen from the old "Three's Company" TV show.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

I keep drooling over that Furley. IT will be mine.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

cr45h said:


> I keep drooling over that Furley. IT will be mine.


It even comes with a hanger for gears in the future.


----------



## cataño (Sep 7, 2009)

tg said:


> 15 YEARS OLD and it still shreds.


TG - your salsa is BEAUTIFUL. Care to share some more details?


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

Mr.SBC said:


> Trek 720 multitrack frame set. When the bike was new/stock, it cost less than my cassette


Same bike?










from:
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/cyclocross/equipment-damage-thread-226854-2.html


----------



## Overkill (Mar 28, 2004)

88 rex said:


> Couple thoughts. With the stock Cane Creek headset, the crown of the fork wasn't that much wider. It only stuck out a little bit. I did however switch headsets to a Crank Brothers headset which is considerably smaller and it kind of looks goofy in comparison to the larger fork crown. I would say it's a function over form for me. I'm very torn because I really like the looks of the stock fork, but I really like the weight reduction and clearance with the carbon fork. The ride quality seems to be the same, but I'm not a super sensitive guy in regards to bike changes. I'll probably end up running both forks throughout the year.......carbon for racing season, and steel for everything else. Ideally I think something with a straight leg like an Enve with an appropriate diameter crown would be the golden ticket. I really like the looks of something similar to that awesome looking Steelwool in this thread.


The ride quality of the Enve fork is very good. I use my Steelwool for single track, bombing down fireroads, long dirt road rides, and racing of course. To be honest, this bike feels very close to a mtn bike to me (handling and stability wise). If I could get 40mm plus tires on it, I wouldn't hesitate racing it on a smooth(ish) mtn bike course.

I don't think a steel fork would be an upgrade over the Enve carbon fork for anything other than a monster cross situation, though I'd love to try one out on this frame.


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Mr.SBC View Post
> 
> Trek 720 multitrack frame set. When the bike was new/stock, it cost less than my cassette
> ...


Same bike, Different fork, and a couple different components.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 9, 2011)

*nice, sleek bike!*



ender. said:


> My Nashbar Steel CX bike has been a blast!


Wow! Very nice.

I think I've had enough of riding a road bike around as my winter/rain/town bike, now that I've been riding a cross bike around since the spring. But, my current cx bike is too nice (expensive) to lock up and beat up. Plus, I can only fit 23 mm tires on my road bike with full fenders. Silly to ride those around town and really limits what I can ride over.

Was thinking about the nashbar cx bike or the moto fantom cx. Wonder about the pros/cons of steel/Al at this level of bike. I'm guessing the steel will feel nicer, but of course be heavier.


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

cataño said:


> TG - your salsa is BEAUTIFUL. Care to share some more details?


 Bought the frame through a shop I was working at in Beaver Creek CO. Built her up with mostly old parts I had in the man cave. Cook Bro. cranks, an old set of Mavics, an old 1 inch CK headset bla,bla,bla.Anyway it is my early spring,late fall dirt/road/trail/mud , whatever bike and I flippin love it. I was told it was the last 59cm.Cali made cx bike before Salsa was sold. I have done a few cx races in Boulder but it almost seems out dated when I see what others are racing. I dont think i will ever part with it and even with the 1 inch fork it is fine for what i use it for. I do think a disc brake cross would be very cool but can live with out that (for now.) I do think steel is perfect for a cross bike.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

nelzbycks said:


> New for 2012 from Raleigh! I want one!


I got a chance to see the Roper, geared version, in person yesterday. It's a very nice bike. It has extra spoke mounts on the drive side chain stay. If you're not into light weight it has a lot of potential.


----------



## ronyd (Aug 31, 2011)

how about Gunnar HyperX-CX? Building one up for both my winter ride and a second racer if I need it.


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Add another steel cross frame to the list. My new Standard Byke Company custom!


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry for two posts... I was one post short to post pictures

























Finish welding, canti posts, and braze-ons happened this morning, now its off to powder coat.
Im stoked~!


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice! Can't wait to see finished pics.


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Finished, raced, and all dirty!!!! Oh and I dont completely believe in glamour shots.


----------



## Silvestri (Apr 2, 2009)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Im trying to find a used one of these with the sliding dropouts!


I'm taking a previous year frame (of the same, but in black) with vertical dropouts back to my Bike Shop next week.. it's 60/61cm if you're interested..


----------



## RYB (Jun 27, 2011)

@ Mr. SBC

Do you mind if I ask how much it cost for that good looking Standard cross frame? I am interested nut my budget is small.


----------



## TiCutter (Apr 14, 2007)

2011 FORM Cycles TRIAD Cyclocross Bicycle - Show Bike | eBay


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

ronyd said:


> how about Gunnar HyperX-CX? Building one up for both my winter ride and a second racer if I need it.


Looking at the Gunnar Crosshairs. I would buy it through my local rival bike shop! Haha, do you guys think they would leave off bottle cage bosses and rack and fender mounts for me? I want a stripped down, burly cross bike.

So it would be $150 extra to LEAVE OFF rack and fender bosses and bottle cage bosses.


----------



## landsbee (Dec 23, 2009)

Is there anything better than a steel Crosser? Never  best regards Daniel


----------



## cataño (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm certainly a fan.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 9, 2011)

I went for the steel 'bar CX bike. I've had it for a few weeks now and it's been GREAT.

I pulled off the stock wheelset for a pretty nice Shimano 105 hub/Mavic CXP 33 rim set. Replace the post, saddle, bars, stem with some nicer (lighter) stuff I had around. Put some Continental Four Season tires on it in 28 mms.

It is the perfect match for what I was looking for. Love the plain paint, doesn't attract much attention when locked up. It's a nice bike, but not too nice, so I don't mind locking it up, riding it in the rain, leaning it against poles to lock up.

Oh yeah, also put on some Planet Bike full fenders. Very nice, very useful for winter commuting/road riding.

The other benefit is that I now have two cross bikes so the gal and I can run our dog in the woods together. We're nearly the same size as well, so no adjustments either.

Considering what I pay for parts on some of my nice bikes, $650 for this full bike is a serious steel. Er, steal!

The 105 groupset has shifted flawless right out of the box for me. Love that I now have 10 speed on all my road/cross bikes. I don't like the ergonomics of the shifters, they have a sharp edge that is uncomfortable when shifting. I've had to make sure to place my fingers lower on the lever, not a huge deal, but seems like it could be rounded and redesigned.

Overall a great do-it-all bike at an excellent price.

Thanks for any feedback prior to my pick-up.


----------



## silent713 (Feb 22, 2006)

88 rex said:


> La Cruz FTW! Bring it back!


This.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

silent713 said:


> This.


I just made some updates to mine. :thumbsup: Still my absolute favorite bike.


----------



## maxxim (Jul 18, 2005)

88 rex said:


> La Cruz FTW! Bring it back!


Totally agree. I wanted steel cross bike with disk brakes. I would buy La Cruz in a heart beat but it's not available any more. instead I went with Singular Peregrine.


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

88 rex said:


> I just made some updates to mine. :thumbsup: Still my absolute favorite bike.


looks good!


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Overkill said:


> If I could get 40mm plus tires on it, I wouldn't hesitate racing it on a smooth(ish) mtn bike course.
> 
> I don't think a steel fork would be an upgrade over the Enve carbon fork for anything other than a monster cross situation, though I'd love to try one out on this frame.


I know this is an old thread, but just an FYI on some info I got back from Enve. I'm planning a build around the Enve Disc CX fork and they inform me it will clear a 650b Quasi moto (a 2.0 knobby tire). So, my Monster CX/CX/MTB/swiss army single speed beast will be utilizing varying tire and wheel sizes for varying occasions. I know you've got canti on your Steelwool, but if you ever build up a monster in the future, it is good info to have. :thumbsup:


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Guitar Ted said:


> Back in the day, (70's and 80's), people used crappy steel road bikes with center pull calipers for cyclo-cross all the time.
> 
> Just sayin' The Casseroll, with its canti brakes, is certainly capable of doing a cross race. Take a look at this CX-eroll.  It is set up for gravel, but with a simple tire swap, it would make a great CX rig.


That is a great looking bike. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## mtnbean (Jan 5, 2010)

Kona's got a steel CX bike with discs coming out at the end of summer, I'm already sold.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

So much love for the Salsas on here but nobody has mentioned a Soma.

I'm loving my Double Cross, picked up one of the last 62cm disc brake versions. Nice lightweight steel, rides great on the road and trail. Definitely a nicer frame than a Crosscheck and on par with the best that Salsa can offer.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Redline...


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

+2 for the Soma DoubleCross.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

When you sit down and think about it there really are a lot of offerings. Someone should make this a sticky.


----------

